# Muddy Creek



## dac (Jun 24, 2004)

Just curious if anyone fishes Muddy Creek on the Markland Pool? A friend told me many years ago he liked bass fishing there but I have never fished in there. I was wondering how big a creek it is, how deep, etc... and how to go about fishing it. Is it worth the time if launching out of Tanners? Any helpful info is much appreciated.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I bass fished it once but just didn't like it. Not my ideal creek but again I only fished it once.

Its about 4 or 5 feet deep at the beginning of the creek, then into about 2 to 3 feet deep.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I am not to found of muddy creek and the water level cant be to good right now. I have not fished it in a few years and things change so update us.


----------

